# Supprimer les podcasts



## Galoul (9 Décembre 2012)

J'utilise essentiellement mon iPod pour télécharger des podcasts. C'est vraiment super de pouvoir ainsi rattraper des émissions radio et  les écouter au moment le plus adéquat.

Mais j'ai un problème depuis que j'ai téléchargé la dernière version de iTunes. Je ne réussis plus à supprimer les potcasts que je ne désire pas garder.

Avec la version précédente, il suffisait que je clique droit, "supprimer", "envoyer dans la corbeille". Mais maintenant je n'y arrive plus.

Voilà comment je procède. Dans le coin supérieur droit, je clique sur 1) "iPod" / 2) " Sur cet iPod" / 3) "Podcast" / 4) "Afficher description" 5) "Afficher dans iTunes store"

Je vois bien les dossiers d'émissions et le listing des émissions enregistrées mais j'ai beau cliquer gauche droit et au milieu sur les émissions que je désire supprimer, rien ne se passe.

D'accord je ne suis pas très fut fut mais quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## edd72 (9 Décembre 2012)

C'est pas dans "iTunes Store" que tu dois supprimer quelques chose (ça c'est la boutique!) mais dans ta Bibliothèque de Podcasts.
=> menu déroulant de gauche -> Podcasts


----------

